# Pizza



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2018)

I ****ing love pizza.

Discuss.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 8, 2018)

well the title of the thread most certainly got my attention.  Pizza Friday for me. Every Friday me and my kids will go to a different pizza restaurant for dinner. We love it! quality time together and we love pizza.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 8, 2018)

Could care less..lol Only found one place 25 years ago that was impressive...nothing since!


----------



## German89 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ughhh.. why did i open this. 

I love pizza too. 

No cheats in the future here.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Could care less..lol Only found one place 25 years ago that was impressive...nothing since!



Banned!!!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 8, 2018)

Best thing ever invented in any category, ever.
If you're not in ny or possibly nj you ave no idea what good pizza is.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2018)

you never had pizza unless u had a slice from korner pizza on church ave


----------



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

Doesn’t compare to the original but I just had an egg white pizza. Crust was egg whites and spinach. Sauce was tomato sauce with fat free mozzarella. If you get the “crust” to have a little crisp... it ALMOST made me feel like I was eating pizza.


yeah... no comparison. I’m hungry now...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Doesn’t compare to the original but I just had an egg white pizza. Crust was egg whites and spinach. Sauce was tomato sauce with fat free mozzarella. If you get the “crust” to have a little crisp... it ALMOST made me feel like I was eating pizza.
> 
> 
> yeah... no comparison. I’m hungry now...


In the old SI days u would have got a 3 day ban for getting that kinda pizza


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 8, 2018)

After I ate pizza in Brooklyn, nothing else compares. I hardly eat it anymore


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> After I ate pizza in Brooklyn, nothing else compares. I hardly eat it anymore


thats the real stuff..everyone else is eating some dough,cheese ,and canned sauce


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 8, 2018)

Ever had a lobster spinache or bbq chicken ?

another good one is pesto sauce dried tomatos mozzarella artichoke hearts & goat cheese


----------



## Trump (Sep 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Doesn’t compare to the original but I just had an egg white pizza. Crust was egg whites and spinach. Sauce was tomato sauce with fat free mozzarella. If you get the “crust” to have a little crisp... it ALMOST made me feel like I was eating pizza.
> 
> 
> yeah... no comparison. I’m hungry now...



Thats a very gay pizza


----------



## trim (Sep 8, 2018)

Pepperoni and green olives. Mmmmmmm


----------



## RISE (Sep 8, 2018)

A Little Caesars whole lg pizza used to be one of my meals back in the day.  4 days a week my 4th meal would be a pizza.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 8, 2018)

All of you taking about egg white and pesto and crap on pizza should be ashamed of yourselves!! And Jenn.....I just don’t know what to say to your remark at all!!!

nothing beats a real NY style pizza!!!!!


----------



## ccpro (Sep 8, 2018)

Love pizza but I'm finding it more difficult to eat...the next day.  I don't know if it's a gluten thing? ...but not settling so well with me anymore:32 (11):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> After I ate pizza in Brooklyn, nothing else compares. I hardly eat it anymore



Damn right. 



Viduus said:


> Doesn’t compare to the original but I just had an egg white pizza. Crust was egg whites and spinach. Sauce was tomato sauce with fat free mozzarella. If you get the “crust” to have a little crisp... it ALMOST made me feel like I was eating pizza.
> 
> 
> yeah... no comparison. I’m hungry now...



You are a straight up piece of shit. I hope you get hit by a fukkin bus.



Bro Bundy said:


> thats the real stuff..everyone else is eating some dough,cheese ,and canned sauce



The pizza here is just terrible. ****ing Greeks ruining it. Putting cheddar in with the mozzarella because they are cheap shit heads.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2018)

My wife made cauliflower crust pizza once.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> After I ate pizza in Brooklyn, nothing else compares. I hardly eat it anymore





Viduus said:


> Doesn’t compare to the original but I just had an egg white pizza. Crust was egg whites and spinach. Sauce was tomato sauce with fat free mozzarella. If you get the “crust” to have a little crisp... it ALMOST made me feel like I was eating pizza.
> 
> 
> yeah... no comparison. I’m hungry now...





Spongy said:


> My wife made cauliflower crust pizza once.



You must get sick of having to beat her like that.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You must get sick of having to beat her like that.



Yeah, I was all like "you know I can't be eating cheese today!"


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 8, 2018)

Dropping weight is very simple, so simple that you could do a McDonald's french fries diet but sometimes it's over simplified by the athlete with specific goals in mind.

At that point spongy I think would be your go-to on specific goals because it would make the process more complicated.

#I'mdrunk so I didn't read the first post, maybe I'm way off topic, I just seen Pizza LOL and thought well if you really wanted to technically, you can lose weight off that diet hahaha!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2018)

View attachment 6359


Serving size one pie.  One to two times a week on this current mass cycle.  On a recomp once every 2 weeks


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 8, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Yeah, I was all like "you know I can't be eating cheese today!"


Wow I just read your original post and I was way the fu ck off topic LOL


----------



## Merlin (Sep 8, 2018)

pineapple on pizza?


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6359
> 
> 
> Serving size one pie.  One to two times a week on this current mass cycle.  On a recomp once every 2 weeks



 OMG! I need some garlic, parmesan, Texas Pete and jalapenos there on that mother ****er and I'm game!!!!!

You got my mouth watering!


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 8, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> pineapple on pizza?



You ****ing communist bastards need to shut your ****ing pie hole!!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 8, 2018)

I’d rather eat frozen pizza than the pizza in Miami. 
Nothing compares to NY.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Wow I just read your original post and I was way the fu ck off topic LOL



lol, I appreciate the shout out though LOL!


----------



## snake (Sep 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6359
> 
> 
> Serving size one pie.  One to two times a week on this current mass cycle.  On a recomp once every 2 weeks



We have a lot of W.O.P. shops in my area. (Don't give me shit for the term, grandparents were right off the boat) I'm kinda sure I never ate a pizza cut like like that. I actually think there's a law against it in our area. lol

There is something called tomato pie that you cut like that. It's almost the same dough with tomato sauce, sprinkled with finely grated cheese and served cold. Anyone ever have it?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats the real stuff..everyone else is eating some dough,cheese ,and canned sauce



I agree with this. I used to get to the east coast for work once and again, split a large pepperoni from Vinnies on Bedford and I've not met its equal.


----------



## snake (Sep 8, 2018)

This may start a shit storm to rival DF's gun thread but:

You eat the crust or center first? Crust first for me.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 8, 2018)

snake said:


> This may start a shit storm to rival DF's gun thread but:
> 
> You eat the crust or center first? Crust first for me.



Unless your crust has cheese in it, lose my ****ing number.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 9, 2018)

snake said:


> This may start a shit storm to rival DF's gun thread but:
> 
> You eat the crust or center first? Crust first for me.



I just lost all respect for you....


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 9, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I’d rather eat frozen pizza than the pizza in Miami.
> Nothing compares to NY.



The only time I ever took a bite of pizza, spit it out, closed the box and threw it out was in orlando.
I don't know how they called that sh!t pizza with a straight face.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 9, 2018)

About 10 years ago, someone from NY opened NY Pizza Kitchen locally and that was some of the best pizza I ever ate.  Unfortunately, he went out of business due to his personal issues and no other place compares these days.  

Well, there is an Italian family that used to have a good pizza restaurant too, but when the kids took over, they kept the prices the same and cut every corner that you could think of to maximize profits.  For example, their "cheap" salad is around $15, and used to be made with fresh produce and grilled meat of choice whereas the last time I went there, it was literally salad in a bag type stuff with lunch meat style chicken...  

Dangit, I have lab work Monday and now I am wanting pizza....


----------



## Elivo (Sep 9, 2018)

We got a little itialian place close and they have the best NY pizza, well at least for the south that is.


----------



## German89 (Sep 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Doesn’t compare to the original but I just had an egg white pizza. Crust was egg whites and spinach. Sauce was tomato sauce with fat free mozzarella. If you get the “crust” to have a little crisp... it ALMOST made me feel like I was eating pizza.
> 
> 
> yeah... no comparison. I’m hungry now...



I do that on a cut


----------



## German89 (Sep 9, 2018)

Man. I shouldve never opened this fukking thread.

Nothing is better then a wood oven margherita pizza. My mouth is watering. F.m.l. i hate you all!


----------



## Elivo (Sep 9, 2018)

You people need to stop with the goofy ass pizzas!!!!! Egg white and pesto and margarita ......what in the actual **** lol!!

and we won’t even get into snakes backward ass comment!!!


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> We got a little itialian place close and they have the best NY pizza, well at least for the south that is.



PM sent! I got you on the hook up bro LOL


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2018)

I remember pizza growing up in N.Y.  Nothing compares to New York Pizza. Those big ass slices with garlic and pepper.Ray's Pizza in Manhattan was always bomb.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wait.. who is ordering a god damn salad from a pizza place lmao.. they make the price so high as a crime against humanity tax for doing just that.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I remember pizza growing up in N.Y.  Nothing compares to New York Pizza. Those big ass slices with garlic and pepper.Ray's Pizza in Manhattan was always bomb.



i never liked garlic rolls until I got them in NY.. and none have ever been good since.. it really is that water!


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2018)

snake said:


> We have a lot of W.O.P. shops in my area. (Don't give me shit for the term, grandparents were right off the boat) I'm kinda sure I never ate a pizza cut like like that. I actually think there's a law against it in our area. lol
> 
> There is something called tomato pie that you cut like that. It's almost the same dough with tomato sauce, sprinkled with finely grated cheese and served cold. Anyone ever have it?



Yes. Had excellent tomato pie in Newark NJ. 

Layover in Rome. Airport pizza. Delicious. 
View attachment 6360


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 9, 2018)

If you don’t like Pizza you are ghey!

Tuesday night back home half off Pizza and beer night place is packed as fuk! 

I can eat Pizza any meal breakfast lunch dinner supper snack midnight snack desert brunch fuk name it I’m game.

hate Pizza Hut dominos and their shitt pizza


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2018)

There is a town about 20 minutes from my house that is known for having some of the best pizza in the country.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 9, 2018)

Mountain high pizza pie, pizza at 10k feet. Best on the planet!


----------



## ccpro (Sep 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> well the title of the thread most certainly got my attention.  Pizza Friday for me. Every Friday me and my kids will go to a different pizza restaurant for dinner. We love it! quality time together and we love pizza.


I like the idea of that...goof for you.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 9, 2018)

ONE bite everyone knows the rules


----------



## Yaya (Sep 9, 2018)

Shrimp scampi pizza at Kelly's Pub in Peabody. Order it well done and it is untouched


----------



## German89 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yaya said:


> ONE bite everyone knows the rules



Thats my golden rule

I also refer that as the "mummy bite". Mummy always gets one bite. Now my son just offers me a bite lol, hes learning.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 9, 2018)

We have a little joint attached to a bar called Wise guys pizza....the closest ive ever had to having new york style pizza in the midwest...everyone else is shit tho!!! lol


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2018)

Pepe's for the win


----------



## Spongy (Sep 9, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> We have a little joint attached to a bar called Wise guys pizza....the closest ive ever had to having new york style pizza in the midwest...everyone else is shit tho!!! lol



what about Shakespeare's?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 9, 2018)

Spongy said:


> what about Shakespeare's?



And Shakespeare's for sure!


----------



## PFM (Sep 9, 2018)

I eat pizza once a month if I need to or not.


----------



## PFM (Sep 9, 2018)

Pizza making you fat?

Lack of HGH and Tren is your problem.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 9, 2018)

PFM said:


> Pizza making you fat?
> 
> Lack of HGH and Tren is your problem.



Well, you re not wrong lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 9, 2018)

I must have hit the wrong joint when I was in NYC last time.  Worst pizza I have ever had.

Next time I go I'll hit y'all up about where to go.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 10, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I must have hit the wrong joint when I was in NYC last time.  Worst pizza I have ever had.
> 
> Next time I go I'll hit y'all up about where to go.



You should’ve played the lotto after that lol.. all jokes aside not all is created the same.. but the only place I remember getting mediocrity from pizza was the airport lol


----------



## Spongy (Sep 10, 2018)

best New York style pizza I've ever had was in Scottsdale, AZ.  Best pizza I've ever had period is between Marco Polo in Cuernavaca, Morelos in Mexico and 12 Pines in Eagle River, WI


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> best New York style pizza I've ever had was in Scottsdale, AZ.  Best pizza I've ever had period is between Marco Polo in Cuernavaca, Morelos in Mexico and 12 Pines in Eagle River, WI



Used to live close to Eagle River.  Sam's pizza Wausau, WI.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2018)

There was a shithole place in Apex, NC that served some crazy good Chicago style pizza for next to nothing.  It was amazing and completely unexpected.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 10, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Used to live close to Eagle River.  Sam's pizza Wausau, WI.



Nice!  we've got a log cabin on a lake outside of Eagle River (not on the chain though).  Beautiful area.


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 10, 2018)

Pretty sure spongy is trying to get us all fat so he can cut us up ! All I think about is Pizza now!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 10, 2018)

Anchovies or nah? Personally i like em


----------



## stevenmd (Sep 10, 2018)

I opened my first pizza place when I was 23 years old during my last semester of grad school.  It was awesome making $15K/month cash at that age.  Until I learned about the IRS lol.  I put myself through college and grad school working at a pizza place.

About 12 years ago I bootstrapped another pizza restaurant, went from $0 to a fully functioning open & running pizza parlor in 5 month.  I did it all through buying and trading stuff on eBay and CL.  I would clean out a closed down restaurant for cheap on the last day of their lease, keep what I needed and sell the rest.  I called my place The Outlaw Pizza Company.  I used Slayer type writing with a pizza pentagram in the background for my employee shirts.  My all meat pizza was called Meat Your Maker and we had shirts made up like Metallica logo shirts to sell to customers.  I could not keep them in stock.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2018)

I eat it like pussy


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 10, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> I eat it like pussy



Crust first???


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 10, 2018)

No pizza for me, screws up my digestion for 3 days. The cravings are strong but I don't want to feel like shit for half a week because of it.


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2018)

Pizza is garbage don’t know what the fuss is about


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 10, 2018)

Trump said:


> Pizza is garbage don’t know what the fuss is about



And just like that, we found our new human sacrifice.. all “random” of course...

All hail the dark lord Cthulu


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> And just like that, we found our new human sacrifice.. all “random” of course...
> 
> All hail the dark lord Cthulu



No idea what that means


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2018)

Trump said:


> Pizza is garbage don’t know what the fuss is about



Nobody in America cares about a Brits opinion of good food.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 10, 2018)

Scary thing to me would be so excited about food!!!

But...I get it as there are other things that excite the fuuuck out of me!!!!


----------



## DF (Sep 10, 2018)

It's gotta be good damn pizza.  I'd rather a huge steak with mashed taters or a full on T-Giving dinner.  Roll me off the chair & onto the couch for Pie/cake 1 hour later.


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody in America cares about a Brits opinion of good food.



Fish chips and mushy pease POB you will can’t on over there in a century or 2


----------



## Spongy (Sep 10, 2018)

wtf is mushy?


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> wtf is mushy?


Mushy peas ha ha


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 10, 2018)

I think it’s what Baby food is made of


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 15, 2018)

PFM said:


> Pizza making you fat?
> 
> Lack of HGH and Tren is your problem.



You forgot Anadrol, Anavar Masstran and Winstrol!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 15, 2018)

Large Papa Murphy's tonight.


----------



## German89 (Sep 15, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Large Papa Murphy's tonight.



Middle finger to you and to anyone else eatting pizza


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2018)

2 large pepperoni with cheese crust


----------



## German89 (Sep 15, 2018)

Seeker said:


> 2 large pepperoni with cheese crust



And the middle finger to you too!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2018)

German89 said:


> And the middle finger to you too!



make sure  it's soaked in tomato sauce


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 16, 2018)

Love pizza!! Square or slices I don’t care! I’m not a big fan of pinnapple on pizza, but I will still eat it!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2018)

I love not being on a keto and eating the pizza


----------



## Spongy (Sep 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I love not being on a keto and eating the pizza






goddammit...


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2018)

Spongy said:


> View attachment 6389
> 
> 
> goddammit...



lololol for reals though. You start this thread about loving pizza and days later you go keto. Well keep this thread going for you


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just ordered a couple myself


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2018)

is pizza ok for a reverse diet @ spongy


----------



## Spongy (Sep 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> is pizza ok for a reverse diet @ spongy



yes, yes it is.


----------



## BlueStreak (Oct 11, 2018)

There are so many different types of pizza out there to choose from. You can get thin crust, Chicago style, meat lovers, vegetarian or classic cheese. There are so many different types that it's impossible to ever get sick of it.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok fuuuck...if I find a great one...has to be all MEAT!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

between living in Chicago and visiting Italy, ive got it pretty good pizza wise.  

one of my favorites is this place thats Argentinian/Italian by me, its the only place that could compete with what i ate in Italy.  

i can tell you all about leaving Chicago and eating total shit that is called pizza for some reason..?


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Never liked deep dish. The rude dudes from NY got pizza figured out


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 13, 2018)

I love pizza almost as much as eating pussy and ass


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2018)

ive had ny pizza and it was pretty amazing 

side note:

WHAT WEBSITES allow you to order their pizzas online and get delived anywhere in the usa?

ive seen a few from chicago and ny but cannot find them now


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

j2048b said:


> ive had ny pizza and it was pretty amazing
> 
> side note:
> 
> ...




Never heard of that but you can usually find some transplanted greaseballs in most major cities in the country. They have to be from NY, NJ, or PA and if they are friendly, walk out the door.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 13, 2018)

j2048b said:


> ive had ny pizza and it was pretty amazing
> 
> side note:
> 
> ...



I wanted to try chicago deep dish so I ordered a lou malnatis delivered.
It sucked.

https://www.tastesofchicago.com/cat...ZO3KLg4bRdPkoZ7XcD37lh6Z25LG45TAaAm9QEALw_wcB


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> I wanted to try chicago deep dish so I ordered a lou malnatis delivered.
> It sucked.
> 
> https://www.tastesofchicago.com/cat...ZO3KLg4bRdPkoZ7XcD37lh6Z25LG45TAaAm9QEALw_wcB



Well that sucks , and thats probably one of the sites ive seen before, looks familiar ,


----------



## Ironlust (Oct 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I ****ing love pizza.
> 
> Discuss.



What about pizza with pickles bro? Saw it on FB. Not gonna lie...i think it would be pretty damn good


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 14, 2018)

Ironlust said:


> What about pizza with pickles bro? Saw it on FB. Not gonna lie...i think it would be pretty damn good



From somebody who is from the NE and grew up with real pizza, I hope you get banned for this post.


----------



## Ironlust (Oct 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> From somebody who is from the NE and grew up with real pizza, I hope you get banned for this post.



From a pickle lover i hope you open your mind and come to your senses one day


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 14, 2018)

Ironlust said:


> From a pickle lover i hope you open your mind and come to your senses one day



Lol. Let us know how it is.


----------



## German89 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ironlust said:


> From a pickle lover i hope you open your mind and come to your senses one day



Id try it.

I love pickles so... 

Maybe some mustard, pickles, bacon and onions?


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Id try it.
> 
> I love pickles so...
> 
> Maybe some mustard, pickles, bacon and onions?



Mustard now too???!!!  

I guess Im gonna let this one slide bc of the ass shot you posted recently, but youre on thin ice.


----------



## Hurt (Oct 14, 2018)

I eat a large meat lovers pizza every day I squat


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> I wanted to try chicago deep dish so I ordered a lou malnatis delivered.
> It sucked.
> 
> https://www.tastesofchicago.com/cat...ZO3KLg4bRdPkoZ7XcD37lh6Z25LG45TAaAm9QEALw_wcB



You need to go there.  

The tiny deep dish you buy at the grocery store of theirs blows too.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2018)

I eat pizza atleast 3 times a week. Pizza and cheeseburgers are my favorite meals.
How does someone not like pizza!?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 15, 2018)

Unless it's NYC pizza, I don't really like it. Burgers on the other hand.....I eat ground beef or burgers several times a week.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 15, 2018)

I still think Ci Ci’s goes hard! But then again ive never been up north so I’ve prolly never had a decent pizza


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2018)

There it is 
https://www.boston.com/food/restaurants/2018/10/16/boston-best-pizzeria-in-america


----------



## Ivery (Oct 22, 2018)

My chest meal! Lg Johnny Brusco's pizza ! On Auburn University Campus


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 22, 2018)

Feckers talking about pizza in bodybuilding forum. Kill me now.

I haven't touched pizza for a long time and I frigging love pizza. I dont know how humans lived before pizza was invented.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I eat a *large women's* meat every day I squat



I fixed that for you bro!


----------



## Spongy (Oct 23, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Feckers talking about pizza in bodybuilding forum. Kill me now.
> 
> I haven't touched pizza for a long time and I frigging love pizza. I dont know how humans lived before pizza was invented.



Welcome to UGPlumpers, stick around and make friends


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 23, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> You need to go there.
> 
> The tiny deep dish you buy at the grocery store of theirs blows too.



I figure the same on the supermarket version but figured the one they make and flash freeze would be better.

If ever I'm in Chicago I'll make sure to go there


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 23, 2018)

There’s a company that will ship you deep dish pizza.. for the life of me I can’t rmember the name.. maybe it was Uno’s? I know there are better than Unos but I haven’t been to Chicago in like 10-11 years so I can’t remember .. oh well


----------



## Beezy (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m not sure there is any good pizza where I currently live, but when I’m really hungry, nothing beats Papa John’s.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 23, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I’m not sure there is any good pizza where I currently live, but when I’m really hungry, nothing beats Papa John’s.



Negged to death. Lol..
id rather get digiorno before papa johns.. there isn’t a coal fired pizza around? Check grubhub or Postmates


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Bump for pizza


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

Jerkhead!

Ive been craving pizza since POB said something about deep dish. 
So annoyed.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

Jerkhead???? Thats a new one LOL.

Amazingly enough since ive been trying to lose a bit more weight, pizza is the one thing i have not been missing.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

View attachment 6737


Lunch today in fact.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6737
> 
> 
> Lunch today in fact.



Ok Bricks, that was just mean


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

That was 2 hours ago.  Gonna eat again here in few.  That pizza is single serving by the way.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Sick as **** and not giving a shit. Pizza on the way.


----------



## German89 (Nov 11, 2018)

Pineapple and bacon?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Ate one slice and went back to my couch


----------



## Yaya (Nov 11, 2018)

That looks like a dead star wars character


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 11, 2018)

I base primarily out of the Southern US for work. We have shite for pizza here.

I do get to the east coast fairly regularly though. NY has pizza on lock-down.

Fookin' ell...hungry now...


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Ate one slice and went back to my couch



FUUUKK.....I could polish that off right now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> I base primarily out of the Southern US for work. We have shite for pizza here.
> 
> I do get to the east coast fairly regularly though. NY has pizza on lock-down.
> 
> Fookin' ell...hungry now...


Brooklyn bro that place invented pizza..Korner bros on church ave..thank me later


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

1980 the bundy family landed in ny the first place we ate was korner bros ..Its still the same owner..Oldschool


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

Straight up man! The only pizza worth having is in NYC. I’ve literally driven 6 hours from upstate to Brooklyn just for pizza.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 16, 2018)

I used to kill a lot of pizza from a joint in new Orleans called Brooklyn pizzeria. ever since I moved I haven't found a place I liked as much yet. its probably for the best so I can stay less fluffy LOL


----------



## Spongy (Nov 17, 2018)

Saturday night pizza bump.


----------



## German89 (Nov 17, 2018)

Whos bring me pizza!?


----------



## ccpro (Nov 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Ate one slice and went back to my couch


That looks tremendous


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 21, 2018)

Who knows what Casey's pizza is...as far as i know its only in the midwest...but its amazing for all the wrong reasons lol


----------



## Spongy (Nov 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Who knows what Casey's pizza is...as far as i know its only in the midwest...but its amazing for all the wrong reasons lol



Hell yes...


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Hell yes...




ahahaha these guys dont know what they are missing!


----------



## Spongy (Nov 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> ahahaha these guys dont know what they are missing!



That is for goddamn sure!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2018)

LMAO at midwest pizza...hahahahaha


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> LMAO at midwest pizza...hahahahaha




This particular pizza is not good at all...in fact it’s horrible but in that you can’t stop eating it when you’re drunk kind of way...but yea most of the pie here sucks but it’s what we got lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2018)

ive never had good pizza outside of nyc or Nj


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> ive never had good pizza outside of nyc or Nj



Had some pretty good stuff in Italy....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> Had some pretty good stuff in Italy....


lol they dont count but fuk ya some very good oven style pizza over there


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> ive never had good pizza outside of nyc or Nj



There are transplants everywhere now. Ive had spectacular pizza in several CO cities. But the owner should not be friendly.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> There are transplants everywhere now. Ive had spectacular pizza in several CO cities. But the owner should not be friendly.


i had the worst roast beef sandwich in my life in CO..They dont even shred the damn lettuce...But the weed was fukking great


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> i had the worst roast beef sandwich in my life in CO..They dont even shred the damn lettuce...But the weed was fukking great



yeah. They got the market cornered there.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 1, 2018)

Pizza Friday !!


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 1, 2018)

Live in NYC but love deep dish... am I committing heresy?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 1, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Live in NYC but love deep dish... am I committing heresy?



No. Your brain just doesnt work quite right. It's ok. Everyone has some kind of issue.


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 3, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Live in NYC but love deep dish... am I committing heresy?


FD turned another young man to the dark side.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 3, 2018)

Lizard King said:


> FD turned another young man to the dark side.



Who knew all it took was a post about pizza to bring LK out of hiding?!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Who knew all it took was a post about pizza to bring LK out of hiding?!



It's not like we didn't know he was in the closet the whole time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's not like we didn't know he was in the closet the whole time.



thought he was in the basement

View attachment 6907


----------



## Spongy (Jun 25, 2019)

y'all ever try Detroit style?


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2019)

Spongy said:


> y'all ever try Detroit style?


Is that just a pizza with litter all over it and weeds growing out of the crust?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 25, 2019)

Fuks me. Haven't had pizza in 6 months.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2019)

NY style by the slice


----------



## Spongy (Dec 7, 2019)

****ing BUUUUUUUMP.


----------



## andy (Dec 7, 2019)

I love f****** pizza too bro!! 
and burgers, can't forget out them burgers


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 7, 2019)

Big, greasy, floppy slices, Mate. The kind ye fold in half.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 7, 2019)

http://www.drhoshumblepie.com/

Best pizza I’ve ever had.  Local to this area but legendary nonetheless.


----------



## Raider (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, nothing like a good frozen pizza....... just kidding , I’m from N.Y. And born in Jersey. You want pizza head to Brooklyn! Nothing like N.Y. PIZZA!!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 8, 2019)

Raider said:


> Yeah, nothing like a good frozen pizza....... just kidding , I’m from N.Y. And born in Jersey. You want pizza head to Brooklyn! Nothing like N.Y. PIZZA!!!



1000 %.....


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 8, 2019)

There is a really good local place where I'm from called Karvelas'.  The best I've ever had was Stage Door at 26 Vesey St. New York though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2019)

I was all over america and every slice sucks but nyc and nj


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2019)

NY & Detroit style is really popular but its too much dough imo 

i like 

pepperoni onion bacon (regular not Canadian) & pineapple then after its cooked a sprinkle of cilantro. 

on a regular round crust.


----------



## SHAQICE (Dec 9, 2019)

Luving Gigono take home pizza. Just add extra Mozzarella  & dried tomatoes sauce. Damn...I'm good to go.


----------



## SHAQICE (Dec 9, 2019)

I would not mind take hoe home pizza " DiGoirno", Just add extra Mozzarella  & dried tomatoes sauce, pop that baby in the oven & Damn...I'm good to go.


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 9, 2019)

This was the wrong thread to open in prep


----------



## tinymk (Dec 9, 2019)

Love me some pizza. Don’t eat it a lot but enjoy it when I do


----------

